# Brickyard Ponds in Augusta ?



## needmotime2fish (Feb 10, 2015)

Is anybody familiar with this place?  Their website looks interesting, but it doesn't provide a lot of info or details.
The web page mentions carp, so I'd mostly be interested in bank fishing.    http://brickyardpondsaugusta.com/

I see there are 20+ ponds. How is is laid out?  Is bank fishing access mostly "drive-up, get out and fish", or would you have to carry your equipment a distance from parking?   Is it mostly in the sun, or is there shade (either trees or man-made shelters)?  Is there a bait shop? A snack bar?  Any restrooms or portable toilets available?

If you know anything about the place, I'd really appreciate reading your comments -- pro or con.

Thanks!


----------



## Tom Tom (Feb 10, 2015)

Here is a link with some information on the ponds.
http://www.northaugusta.net/home/showdocument?id=2551


----------



## watermedic (Feb 10, 2015)

Not the same.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2015)

From what I can tell by their website, that have Bass, Bream, Catfish, Crappie and Carp. From the looks of the map there should be some good bank fishing. At $5 a day, not a bad deal.


----------



## humdandy (Feb 10, 2015)

Place was loaded with ducks a last month when I rode by.


----------



## Cletus T. (Feb 10, 2015)

Me and my buddies have been going on a Spring fishing trip every year for the last 13-years (Actually this year will mark our 13th year) We started out at Paradise Ponds in Tifton and have moved from their to Charlie Elliott to now where we have it on a private location…….BUT……for one year we held our Spring Fling there at the Brickyard Ponds!

I’ll dig up the post from here if I can find it and let you take a look at the report and pictures. Now….this was from several years back but we had a good time there!

You can bank fish or boat fish. We caught bass in just about ever pond we fished. 4-1/2 pounds won our Big Bass Tournament but there are bigger ones there. My buddy broke one off that was about 7……they have like nightly / weekend tournament deals (or at  least they use to) and we saw some good fish being weighed in.

Yes….they have a little shop there that sells tackle and snacks and cold drinks and what not.

They let us set up camp right there close to the shack on a little stretch of land that laid out over one of the lakes. 

The roads and boat ramps were a little rough on some of the lakes. They have one pond called membership pond that turned out to be the best lake for the “bigger” bass. It was a cool place and if we all lived closer to it we would fish it more.

We only went one year but I didn’t regret it.

I’ll dig up the old post if I can find it????

Good luck to you!


----------



## Gary Mercer (Feb 10, 2015)

I used to fish the ponds when they were owned by Merry Bros Brick and Tile.  That was the very early 70s.  They were really good back then for bass and bream.  Used to go by after work and walk the bank with a fly rod.  Some of the biggest bream you ever saw, and when I would throw a rebel broke-back, I would catch some real nice bass.  You had to have permission from the company in those days, but they can't b anything but better now.

Used to have some big ol Cotton Mouths around too.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Feb 10, 2015)

Grew up in Augusta and fished them regularly. Some nice bass in them


----------



## jmsharp167 (Feb 10, 2015)

Fished them in 2012 was last time. Good fish if you can get to them.


----------



## RobertNStolf (Feb 11, 2015)

Brickyard ponds is good sacalait fishing


----------



## olcaptain (Feb 12, 2015)

Barry: Big Bird has fished there for Carp. You might want to contact him.


----------



## across the river (Feb 13, 2015)

You can drive up, pay and fish if you would like.  A lot of people fish the "ditch" as they call it from the bank.  However, you would be well served to take a boat to access most of the place.   The banks are manicured or anything around the majority of the ponds, so fishing from the bank would be limited.  They are plenty of fish in there, but it isn't a 2 acre put and take catfish pond where you just walk up and start catching fish.   You will have to actually fish to catch them.   There is a little bit of everything in there, so you can target bass, bream, crappie, carp, or even mudfish if you would like.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Feb 13, 2015)

I called the number off their website yesterday and the lady told me that it's $8/day not $5/day she said the guy hasn't changed the site yet,and you can fish from the time you pay until 6 a.m the next morning if you like, she said that would be for people who like night fishing.


----------

